# How Many Piranhas?



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

I have a 55 gallon tank and have been told I can have up to three red bellied piranhas in there at once. I currently have two but would love to welcome a new addition to the tank. I wanted to make sure that I have enough room before I go ahead and buy another piranha.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 4 6" in my 55... its running a large sump and has adequate filtration, and also has no decor or territorial markings. Used to have 5, but one was blind in one eye and had to be put down.

If your filtration can handle it, 5 is tight and about the max. Will need to upgrade before they are full grown, so keep that in mind.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks! I assume I'll have to put in a tank divider for a while because my current piranhas are both about 6" and I don't want them to pick on the little guy. Keeping them separated until the new one gets big is probably a good idea.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

It will have to be the size of your existing fish, otherwise will likely become food.

Even with a divider... will prob never catch up in size.


----------



## justin it for the fish (Jan 11, 2014)

I have added smaller red belly piranhas into a 60g with larger piranhas in it and had no problems. I even added one 4" RBP to my 125g with 5 8"-11" piranhas with know problems it looked like they took him under him their fins and showed him the ropes lol. Never used a divider, i just took the chance and acclimated then thrown him in with the wolves.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmmm I'll definitely try to find one that's the same size already just to be on the safe side, but I'm happy to hear someone has had success with addin smaller piranhas in with bigger piranhas before.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

id recommend a 75 for a group of 4 or less. but ill be honest...I kept 4 reds in a 55 years ago for around 2-3 years with zero problems. I upgraded them to a 90 gallon down the road but as long as you give them what they need they can do fairly well. there wont be much room for decorations. but you can certainly hold 3 there. 
no such thing as too much room though so don't hesitate to upgrade if you can afford it. youll find the fish will be much more relaxed and much more active (and healthy) in a larger setting.

per usual with piranha atmosphere is everything. dimmer lighting, some plants to supply cover and a good rounded diet will keep even the most aggressive piranhas mellow and relaxed


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Isnt the 55 gallon only 12" wide? I hate the footprint on 55s.

I'd scoop up a cheap 75 off kijiji/craigslist and house 3-4 adults for life.


----------



## DyingBreed1995 (Dec 12, 2014)

Good to know, guys! I'll definitely be upgrading at some point. My ultimate goal is to have a huge 200 or so gallon tank just for red bellies


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yes sir. 12 inches. horrible dimensions to be honest. that's the most important thing to consider with a tank is the width and length. the depth is always second to those 2. 
but I was a kid when I first got that tank. I would never reinvest in a 55 again. for the money, spend a little more and get a 75. 18 inches wide. much, much better


----------

